# feeding circuits through a panel



## codeworks (Dec 10, 2012)

i know you cant "feed circuits through a panel "( like from one panel to another) but i cant find it in the code book. help! thanks


----------



## codeworks (Dec 10, 2012)

408.3 (a)(3)


----------



## 97catintenn (Dec 10, 2012)

doesn't the exception allow you to run the conductors through the panel as long as you provide a barrier to isolate the conductors from the busbars? 408.3 (a)(3)


----------



## Darren Emery (Dec 10, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> 408.3 (a)(3)


NEC?  What year?


----------



## codeworks (Dec 10, 2012)

2008, and yes it does.


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you talking about a switchboard or a panelboard?

The article cited on panelboard enclosures is generally 312.8



> 312.8 Enclosures for Switches or Overcurrent Devices.Enclosures for switches or overcurrent devices shall not be used as junction boxes, auxiliary gutters, or raceways for conductors feeding through or tapping off to other switches or overcurrent devices, unless adequate space for this purpose is provided. The conductors shall not fill the wiring space at any cross section to more than 40 percent of the cross-sectional area of the space, and the conductors, splices, and taps shall not fill the wiring space at any cross section to more than 75 percent of the cross-sectional area of that space.


The wiggle room is _unless adequate space for this purpose is provided._

Only your inspector can say it is adequate.

I have seen guys who said that huge empty hole was not "provided" for extra conductors.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with gfretwell.

312.8 is the proper code section and modern cabinets for panelboards are designed with adequate space for conductors to pass through or be spliced.

This section was modified in the 2011 NEC to more clearly indicated that feed trough conductors and spicing in cabinets is acceptable.

Chris


----------



## Dennis (Dec 10, 2012)

It would be a rare case where there isn't enough room in a panelboard to splice.  Generally there is plenty of space.


----------



## codeworks (Dec 10, 2012)

actually, that (312.8) is what i was looking for. thanks. no splices, just fed a couple of circuits from from (through)(conduit hits bottom side of a, nipples to b, nipples to c) A, through the bottom of B to C. thought it was ok, been told it wasn't , seen it in the book, couldn't find it the other day, now i did again,thanks to you. thanks


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 10, 2012)

This is the 2012 rewrite



> 312.8 Switch and Overcurrent Device Enclosures withSplices, Taps, and Feed-Through Conductors. The wiring
> 
> space of enclosures for switches or overcurrent devices
> 
> ...


Notice the change in (3). You need another label.

I wonder if NFPA has a stake in the Brother P touch business?


----------



## codeworks (Dec 10, 2012)

yup, thanks


----------

